# How to stop drain plug seepage?



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I just use a rubber flip type inside the boat. If you get any water inside you can pull the plug while running and it drains.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

are you sure it's the plug that is leaking and not the fitting itself?


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> are you sure it's the plug that is leaking and not the fitting itself?


Hard to tell but I'm trying to eliminate the easy stuff first. My first thoughts are the O-ring might be worn or getting hard and dry. Maybe WD-40 or petroleum jelly to soften the rubber?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i would wrap the threads with some teflon tape or paste, replace the o rings if they are questionable. if that doesnt work i'd be looking at the fitting as the culprit


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

10-4 on the teflon tape, it will seal the threads and you will not have to put a lot of pressure on the o-ring.

The problem with softening up the o-ring with petro jelly, if it is rubber, is that it will deteriorate much faster and fail.

I use, probably over use, dielectric grease on a lot of rubber seals as well as electrical connectors for a better seal and it won't eat the rubber. It is silicon and you have to be careful what you get it on because it is hard to clean off and paint won't stick to whatever you touch, and it gets spread around if you have it on your fingers more than you think.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> > are you sure it's the plug that is leaking and not the fitting itself?
> 
> 
> Hard to tell but I'm trying to eliminate the easy stuff first.  My first thoughts are the O-ring might be worn or getting hard and dry.  Maybe WD-40 or petroleum jelly to soften the rubber?


Use a non petroleum based product like silicon paste. Petroleum will eat rubber not designed to deal with it. I've used the o-ring type plugs, I don't like them. The only advantage is if they are all plastic and in an very corrosive environment like acid etc. I'd switch to a normal boat plug and see if that does not solve your problem, they are cheap enough.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Mine is a non-removable screw in type that looks to be chromed brass.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This type? If so, obtain a fatter o-ring.
Replace the old one, easy to do.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Got ya. I agree, probably time for a new O-ring. The silicone grease is still the lube of choice though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Mine is a non-removable screw in type that looks to be chromed brass.


It might be removeable.
Mine is.
Unscrew it, pull it out further and keep unscrewing it.
I think mine might have a tiny leak on my skiff, but I supplied that to Mel off my old tri hull skiff.
Because I don't like those pesky little rubber flip type plugs. 
It never allowed water with the old rubber flip style plug.
This one, I always have a tiny bit of water after the day.


----------

